# getting my car soon and i need some help



## divisionskate (Mar 7, 2004)

ok, im almost 16, DIEING to get my car, but i need some help on what to pick

1)91 civic hb then drop a b16a2 into it later
2)pre 94 (i think) 240sx
or
3)mkiii supra (turbo if im lucky)

those are not the real cars im picking from, just ideas so dont ask for specs. this car is going to be used many as a comuter, but on the weekends it autocross and maybe some real tt racing (maybe even drifting if i can do it)

ps, my dad use to have a supra, so that would mean a free sound system and i know it fast, 145 in esco ON THE WAY HOME FROM THE DEALLERSHIP.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

well for auto-x'ing i think the civic would be the best choice given your age and the ease of driving the vehicle and driving it well. FF is defienently a beginners car for that sport. After you get tired of that move on up to bigger and better cars.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

depending on what you wanna do is where the decisions at, but nothing can beat nissans realiability, i agree with opium the civic is good to learn in but i like the 240sx myself, i dunno, im just weird. :woowoo:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Start civic then work ur way up. Honda's are the perfect beginner car... They just last and last even with abuse... The other two require a little more TLC... but thats my .02... Im glad i started with a teggy


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Yeah, I've owned 2 civics... good cars. Get a 240 later on. The civic will save you $ on insurance too. 240 is a lil more pricey in that sense.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

But when / if u get the civic, remember to buy a Alarm,Club, etc... Before you get anything else!!! They are easy to jack and often get stolen...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I would suggest getting an alarm, and a removeable steering wheel.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

My bro did something pretty cool... He hid(sp) a switch that he connect to his fuel pump on his old CRX worked like a charm... the only time it wouldn't work would be if he got towed...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah that too... misc. kill switches are great too


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> FF is defienently a beginners car for that sport.


drift240sxdrag= born FR driver 

only one wreck so far  :jump:


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

civic hb's are nice a guy i know put a b18c1(i think that is it) out of a gsr in it wow was that nice and fast . 
I love my 240 thats all i have to say about that
If you can find a mk3 supra turbo i bet that would be a great car too. None of these are bad ideas for first cars. I rocked a 1989 volvo with 200,000 miles but i was a 5 spd. haha


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

VOLVO's Rock!!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I call them OVLOV's


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> VOLVO's Rock!!!!


it did(my 240DL) rock power everything and heated seats rwd just had no hp but lasted until 255,000 when the tranny went and frame was getting bad. Yeah rwd since the begining.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Mate of mine had a 71 142 coupe with a stroked high compression 244 engine with complete LPG conversion hooked up to a supra gearbox. Awesome car but heavy.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> well for auto-x'ing i think the civic would be the best choice given your age and the ease of driving the vehicle and driving it well. *FF is defienently a beginners car for that sport. After you get tired of that move on up to bigger and better cars*.


perfectly typed. you damn right move up to bigger and better cars. stupid hondas.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

zlr101 said:


> it did(my 240DL) rock power everything and heated seats rwd just had no hp but lasted until 255,000 when the tranny went and frame was getting bad. Yeah rwd since the begining.


there's a volvo somewhere in new york that's well taken care of. over 1 million miles on it.


(edit)oh shit, post whoring, hahahhaaha.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> there's a volvo somewhere in new york that's well taken care of. over 1 million miles on it.
> 
> 
> (edit)oh shit, post whoring, hahahhaaha.



dumbass that's in Germany, it came on the damm news, hes got the fucking dumb record of that stupid record book, he make his 1 milion mile public to his drive way and parked it.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

Loki said:


> dumbass that's in Germany, it came on the damm news, hes got the fucking dumb record of that stupid record book, he make his 1 milion mile public to his drive way and parked it.


For the record that guy lives on long island drives a p1800 at least the guy who was on the today show last year and got a new volvo. he still uses the p1800 too. i am done whoring ; ).


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Loki said:


> dumbass that's in Germany, it came on the damm news, hes got the fucking dumb record of that stupid record book, he make his 1 milion mile public to his drive way and parked it.


dont look at me bitch, someone told me it was in new york.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

zlr101 said:


> For the record that guy lives on long island drives a p1800 at least the guy who was on the today show last year and got a new volvo. he still uses the p1800 too. i am done whoring ; ).


who said you can type?


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

Buy a supra! Their dirty cheap so you can afford to ruin it autocrossing, and you wont even find civic parts for as cheap as supra 7mgte parts.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> who said you can type?



I didnt let him either.........*SLAPS*


----------



## MoonShine (Apr 7, 2004)

WIth the EF with the b16a2. Your going to run into tranmission problem. It wont bolt up unless you purchase the cable to hydro coversion. Or just a cable tranmission from the first generation. Added expense on top of the engine swap. Another problem is that the b16 wont pass visually in CA with emission testing. The hassle of it getting bar too. And since your down in Socal. Its the worst place to have a fixed up car.

240sx and the second gen. rx7 :cheers:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

MoonShine said:


> WIth the EF with the b16a2. Your going to run into tranmission problem. It wont bolt up unless you purchase the cable to hydro coversion. Or just a cable tranmission from the first generation. Added expense on top of the engine swap. Another problem is that the b16 wont pass visually in CA with emission testing. The hassle of it getting bar too. And since your down in Socal. Its the worst place to have a fixed up car.
> 
> 240sx and the second gen. rx7 :cheers:


Its all about the S13's ^_^........

your from stockton?! close to TRACY! LOL! :cheers:


----------



## MoonShine (Apr 7, 2004)

Loki said:


> Its all about the S13's ^_^........
> 
> your from stockton?! close to TRACY! LOL! :cheers:


Yeah....We're only 20mins away. Nice to see a local(209) person. :thumbup:


----------



## divisionskate (Mar 7, 2004)

one, for the civic, yes emissions would be a bitch but i would put all the stock shit back on for the smog test, and i would not just get the engine i would get the whole front clip, second, a 2nd gen rx7 (im guessing the newest ones) are too expencive, my price range is only 2500 about for the car, third and final, my dad has a supra and it is a road racer, all the power it in the mid range which i would think is good for auto-x.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

the newest rx7 are third gen, you can get a 2nd gen for 2500


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

you could also get and b-13 SE-R if you like them.


----------



## MoonShine (Apr 7, 2004)

divisionskate said:


> one, for the civic, yes emissions would be a bitch but i would put all the stock shit back on for the smog test, and i would not just get the engine i would get the whole front clip, second, a 2nd gen rx7 (im guessing the newest ones) are too expencive, my price range is only 2500 about for the car, third and final, my dad has a supra and it is a road racer, all the power it in the mid range which i would think is good for auto-x.


Yes, you can pull out the aftermarket products that doesnt have an carb # every two year for you emission testing. Isn't that going to be a hassel?. What if you have cams and what not. Its going cost time and labor to remove it each time. But, what about your b16a2 swap you wanted. 
You need bar sticker in order for you to pass visual testing.









Also, a front clip is the whole front end cut in half. Why would you need it? All you need is a completed swap(ecu,axles,half shaft,shift linkage,tranny,and motor).

Just trying to help you out. Every one here is giving you good options to chose from. Im just letting you know what s up with Honda scene. 

kaptainkrollio...thanks for educating him :thumbup:

If your dad still has the Supra. Then put the $2500dollars towards that. With your earlier post you stated your dad use to have the supra


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Well i agree with every1 Honda is a great car to learn in. They are reliable and safe to a certain extent. My first car when i was 16 was a Integra and it was the best thing for me at that age. i have to admit i did alot of dumb shiton that car but thats how u learn lol :thumbup:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

^^ exactly. Cause you will do stuff to it, and later on you will say to yourself, WTF was I thinking?? And then you can go to the civic nation junkyard and put it all back together like stock with the over abundance of junked civics in this world. Cover up your mistakes like it never happened.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> well for auto-x'ing i think the civic would be the best choice given your age and the ease of driving the vehicle and driving it well. *FF is defienently a beginners car for that sport. After you get tired of that move on up to bigger and better cars.*





HondaHater said:


> perfectly typed. you damn right move up to bigger and better cars. stupid hondas.


i thought i'd quote myself on this :fluffy:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

The Supra would be cheaper cause your dad has it... so Im guessing its free? But Look at it as a Daily.... Id say civic still. Hey!!! If you can, get the supra as a weekend car and the honda as the grinder... I mean the supra is already set up for auto-x right so use the cash for the civic


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> The Supra would be cheaper cause your dad has it... so Im guessing its free? But Look at it as a Daily.... Id say civic still. Hey!!! If you can, get the supra as a weekend car and the honda as the grinder... I mean the supra is already set up for auto-x right so use the cash for the civic


fool, you bout to get flamed by me. you better take that back. wasting money on a civic??? fuck that, if you own a civic just let it be, dont waste your money, spend it on the supra.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

haha... you turd. Quit being so hardcore. Your HIV must be kicking in again 



j/k


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> fool, you bout to get flamed by me. you better take that back. wasting money on a civic??? fuck that, if you own a civic just let it be, dont waste your money, spend it on the supra.


NT... lol... but read what he wanted in the beginning. He basically said he wanted a beater (civic)... I never said to fix up the civic... i meant to BUY the civic... So calm yo ass down


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

who ever has money to spend........give it to me :fluffy:


----------



## divisionskate (Mar 7, 2004)

sorry to say but my dad sold our supra a few years back, we need something to haul quads with, all i would get the front clip because you dont have to look for all the stupid little parts you will not get with just the engine, also taking everything off before and emisions test would help me for when i go to collage (im going to UTI ariziona :thumbup: )


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

welcome to hot hot heat arizona :cheers:


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Opium whats up with u and HIV lol ?????????????????


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> Opium whats up with u and HIV lol ?????????????????


maybe hes got it...and his trauma for it is starting to deny it , and blame it on other ppl, gay ppl, like Lionel, drift and Vspec. :fluffy: LOL J/K


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I dunno.. awareness week? No idea....


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Opium you need to sit back relax and drink a nice cold CORONA.....and take a loooooooooooooong nap dude :cheers:


----------

